# Mehrere Netzwerkverbindungen unter W2K anlegen ?



## alex_gondo (15. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich unter Windows 2000 mehrere Netzwerkverbindungen mit nur einem Netzwerkadapter anlegen kann. Diese beiden Netzwerkverbindungen müssen nicht gleichzeitig bestehen. Ich möchte mein Notebook sowohl für mein Heimnetzwerk als auch für das Firmennetzwerk konfigurieren und je nach Standort eine bestimmte Netzwerkverbindung aktivieren.

Bin dankbar um Eure Hilfe!

Alex


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (15. November 2003)

Hi

Du könntest es mal mit diesem Tool versuchen. 

Damit kannst du die Netzwerkeinstellungen auf Knopfdruck verändern! Hatte ein ähnliches Tool mal auf meinem Notebook, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern ob es dieses war. Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## alex_gondo (15. November 2003)

danke für deine schnelle Antwort, aber stellt denn Windows 2000 diese Funktion nicht auch irgendwie von Haus aus zur Verfügung?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (16. November 2003)

Hi

Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher! Ich kenn diese funktion unter Linux. Aber ich glaube ich hab davon schon mal unter Win2k Server was gehört. Hast du schon mal bei deinem System die Verwaltung durchforstet?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## alex_gondo (16. November 2003)

oder bietet WINDOWS XP diese Funktion?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (16. November 2003)

Hi

Ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich werds mal ausprobieren. Interessiert mich selbst ob das möglich ist! Wenn ich ein Ergebniss habe post ich es dir!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Erpel (16. November 2003)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=137359

Das beschriebt ungefähr dein Problem, und eine Lösung.


----------



## alex_gondo (16. November 2003)

diese Skript-Geschichte ist eigentlich genau das, was ich gesucht habe... 

ABER: was ist, wenn sich je nach Netzwerkverbindung auch die Netzwerkkennung ändern muss? Beim Home-LAN muss das Notebook einer Arbeitsgruppe, im Firmennetzwerk dagegen einer Domäne zugeordnet werden.


----------

